# Taking the Master plumbers test 27th feb.



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Alabama that is anymore advice, will there be any buisness type questions on it. If anyone remembers let me know. (IPC Code)
Thanks


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

i doubt there will be any business on it. Not all plumbers run a business. 

We dont even have a master plumber cert here in Canada


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't remember any business questions but it's been years since I took it. 

Read the code book all the way through and go take the test. I hate to admit it but it's not that difficult.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how is it different from the journeyman test?


----------

